# Deer Stand Windows



## wiley199

Need some help, What do you use for your deer stand windows to slide, I need a track or something for the windows, thanks for your help


----------



## br1006

I have bought windows and slides from the company that makes the blynd. I think it is called PFV mfg??? They are in SA so it was quick and easy for me. i have also framed up some glass and made my own for my nicer blinds in the past.


----------



## General CoolBro

Hahahahaha. Not laughing at you, but you will eventually realize I am laughing with you. YOU WILL HATE WINDOWS by the time you are through.

There a about 10 different ways to do slides. I ended up double paning mine with a hinged up weatherstipped lockdown inside. Then cut out wood frames for my plexiglass and made slide out of 2x2's with a 3/4" slot. Ended up having to make aluminum backing so that that would slide quietly. Also made aluminum drip ledges that the windows slide up under. Can hunt in any type of weather this way and dang sure don't get any wasps in there . 

Good luck!

GCB


----------



## mickey839

buy them at Dickinson Feed, they're already done!


----------



## CHARLIE

My windows are framed with 2X2's inside the blind and on the window. Mine hinge to the outside and I raise them with 200# dacron. Had my fill of sliding windows. The window 2X2 fits tight inside of the frame 2X2 (when closed)and I just bore a 1/4 inch hole down through the window 2X2 into the frame 2X2 and drop a 1/4 inch bolt down in it to lock the window. Raise the window and everything is out of the way. 

Charlie


----------



## TXPalerider

CHARLIE said:


> My windows are framed with 2X2's inside the blind and on the window. Mine hinge to the outside and I raise them with 200# dacron. Had my fill of sliding windows. The window 2X2 fits tight inside of the frame 2X2 (when closed)and I just bore a 1/4 inch hole down through the window 2X2 into the frame 2X2 and drop a 1/4 inch bolt down in it to lock the window. Raise the window and everything is out of the way.
> 
> Charlie


Amen. I don't do slides. They are open or closed.

Although, the occasional sliding plexiglass window during a stiff North wind never went unappreciated.


----------



## scubaru

TXPalerider said:


> Amen. I don't do slides. They are open or closed.


2nd that.


----------



## Outcast

A buddy of mine had school bus windows in a blind I bought from him. They're ok except on the freezing drizzley mornings. Had to use my heater (I know I'm a wimp) to thaw them out enough to open them  That's the biggest downfall to slides I guess. Google "deer stand windows" and you'll find some nice ones though. Good luck!


----------



## BigBuck

*Windows*

I do mine a bit different. I like windows to keep out wasps and other unwanted pests. I use a 1/4" aluminum channel that you can get from Lowe's or Home Depot. I then use 1/4" plexiglass for windows. I drill holes in the bottom of the channel and nail it to the side frame. My windows go the entire width of the blind. You only need about 16" of the channel on each side, I use a wood stop for the bottom. The entire window then slides up and out of the way. I have been doing windows this way for many years, works for me. I use carpet on the upper part of the window to seal out bugs and make the operation more quiet.
BB


----------



## bubba joe

I tried the slides also and didn't care to much for them. I prefer to use a continuous hinge on the bottom so the window falls out of the way


----------



## Toddbo34

*Dickinson Feed*

I'll second that. They are expensive but they are tight. No critters, no air seepage.












mickey839 said:


> buy them at Dickinson Feed, they're already done!


----------



## TXPalerider

I cover mine when closed, but, I just used the pieces I cut out when I made the window. Hinged on the top to open up and out. Makes for a good sunshade to...if the sun sets in one of the windows.

BTW, I used plexiglass once. All the windows ended up broken for one reason or another.


----------



## Leemo

Well I guess I'm different, I leave mine open yr. round, yes, owls get in there, yes it rains in there, but deer see that the window is open all the time..


----------



## Trouthunter

If you go to a place that rents those lighted portable signs that you see everywhere, they have the plastic runners that hold the letters on top and on bottom. Glass windows or plexiglass windows slide perfectly in them and they're easy to put on.

TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit

The thicker plexiglass won't break very easily. I know this because my 10' tower got blown about 20' and laid down by a twister and I didn't even have a crack in the windows. It did bust 2 of the 2"X2" framing boards at the roofline though.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann

bubba joe said:


> I tried the slides also and didn't care to much for them. I prefer to use a continuous hinge on the bottom so the window falls out of the way


bubba, I like that high fence there at your lease.


----------



## Viking48

I've always done mine like the Pale One but rethought it last year. I don't like horizontal sliding windows - blocks too much of the window. I think I do mine similar to BigBuck except I lower the window. I put a piece of Aluminum c - channel on each side of the window with a screw at the top and bottom. I then fitted a piece of Plexiglas and drilled a hole at the bottom center and attached a nylon strap. I cut the buckle off and screwed it to the inside of the blind and ran the strap to it. Now, to open the window I just loosen the buckle and ease the strap up allowing the window to drop. To close it, I just pull the strap raising the window and then snap the buckle to hold it. Very quiet - little movement in the blind. Unless it's real cold or raining I just drop them when I get in the stand but it's sure nice to button up when the weather goes south.


----------



## bubba joe

yea, it won't in


Sean Hoffmann said:


> bubba, I like that high fence there at your lease.


----------



## bubba joe

I meen it won't keep much in


----------



## garzanoe

I don't know where you live , but there is a place called Ideal Aluminum in Victoria where I had some windows built to fit my blind openings. They ARE made of aluminum and the windows slide both direction and you can also pull the windows out of the frame. These are the best windows I have had in a blind. They are quite and keep the wind and chill out. They are about $20-25 a piece depending on the size but well worth the price.


----------



## mickey839

I just bought the hinged ones they have that open vertically...a 10"x24" window, with frame, hinges, and the little do-dads that keep them closed were about $24 a window. Not too bad...the sliding ones were about twice that I think.



Toddbo34 said:


> I'll second that. They are expensive but they are tight. No critters, no air seepage.


----------



## wiley199

*windows*

Thanks for all the input, ive been down with the stomach virus and could not reply,,might go with the last post, called ideal aluminum in victoria, they are priced right but might go with the type that flip up as the last post on this thread, all great ideas, and thanks a bunch!


----------



## sferg

http://www.magnumhunting.com/ In Stafford has windows


----------



## Blue Line

*plexiglass windows*

you drill holes in the plexiglass and screw them on the hinges? What do you use to hold them closed? This is a great idea and want to try this. Thanks for the info!


----------

